
Show HN: Discover Forever, a Set-And-forget to Save Your Spotify Discover Weekly - novinicus
http://noeltrivedi.com/discover
======
Eridrus
Seems like a good learning project, though for anyone else who wants a
solution, there's a pretty popular IFTTT applet that does the same thing:
[https://ifttt.com/applets/47502738d-automatically-keep-a-
pla...](https://ifttt.com/applets/47502738d-automatically-keep-a-playlist-of-
your-spotify-discover-weekly-recommendations)

------
novinicus
This is something I made to learn Ruby on Rails, Spotify's Web API, and solve
a problem I personally, had over winter break. It's really small and simple,
but you gotta start somewhere

